# seen a Lian Li PC-A71F chasis for sale?



## dvl@ (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone see this case for sale?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112244

It's a Lian Li PC-A71F

Very nice.

Why?  To go with the rest of the gear: http://dan.langille.org/2010/02/23/the-new-box-some-purchases/


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 25, 2010)

There are a bunch of shops in the Netherlands which sell them:
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/244572/lian-li-pc-a71f.html

Not sure how much help this is for you ... US/NL shipping can be pretty expensive (This seems to vary greatly per company).


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks.

I got an email notification from NewEgg last night that the item is now in stock.  I ordered right away.


----------

